# 1st time snowboarding didnt go so well



## poutanen

Yes, normal. You're going to feel like an alien on the board until you get it... Don't over think it, just get back out and spend more time on the hill!


----------



## poutanen

Snowolf said:


> The one thing that is true, is that everybody can learn to snowboard if they stick with it and make sure they remember to* have fun* doing it.


I think that's what a lot of people forget! A lot of people I know who've learned lately seem to take it too seriously... FUCK! Stop and look around and think about what the poor people are doing! :yahoo:


----------



## BlackhawkDriver

poutanen said:


> I think that's what a lot of people forget! A lot of people I know who've learned lately seem to take it too seriously... FUCK! Stop and look around and think about what the poor people are doing! :yahoo:


^--Werd (Ive been one of the poor people this is better)


----------



## Varza

What these guys said. 

I also just learned to ride and despite all the washouts and faceplants, I consider it a success. I also had group lessons, but was lucky enough to be in a group of 3 with both the other people being good friends of mine. I went from being certain that going down a green would be my death to (almost) comfortably linking turns on greens and even going down a blue without dying. On the second and third days, I felt like I had forgotten everything and my first couple of runs were strings of failures. Thus I learned the importance of warmups and on practicing moves on flatland whenever I feel the need to.

Even though you may feel like you're not progressing or not getting far enough, you ARE progressing. Just get out there, practice and have fun. You'll get it :thumbsup: (and I hope I will too someday)


----------



## XxSnowbunnyxX

I took a lesson 11 years ago (only 1) and that was all I really snowboarded until last year. My boyfriend taught me and he was much more helpful. You're seem like an idiot until you get a feel for it, like driving a car. I mainly stayed on my heels as a lot of people do (to stop) and would kill my thighs doing that cuz it wears them out. Then I went straight down and would stop on my heels every so often. Then my boyfriend said I HAVE to switch from heels to toes in order to take the pressure off my thighs and make an S shape, so I would do that a little and stop on my heels a lot. Well now (2nd year) I do heels and toes perfectly, but when I gain too much speed I make myself nervous cuz I don't wanna fall at that speed lol and slow myself down on my heels, and then I continue. It takes time but you'll figure it out.


----------



## XxSnowbunnyxX

Also, one thing that my boyfriend (snowboarder or 10 years) says is, "If you're not falling, then you're not doing it right" meaning learning... if you're not falling then you're not trying because falling helps you realize what NOT to do :dizzy:


----------



## snowklinger

I had alot of trouble learning to control my edges on a wakeboard :dunno:

If you can wake and skate, imo snowboarding will "click" for you sooner than later.

The only sports I do are surf skate and snowboard and imo snowboarding has the shortest, however steep and painful learning curve. 

Getting out on a softer day can help. 

Visualize, there's no reason you can't do this, maybe theres too many mechanics in your head. Its been proven over and again that you can't learn to snowboard on the internet.


----------



## wrathfuldeity

To all newbs....just go more...it will click...just save yourself to ride another day.

Lewb....you made stellar progression....from the couch to the bunny hill...big win :bowdown: :3tens:

when's the last time you fell off the couch?


----------



## sangsters

From the headline I was expecting some kind of disaster, broken bones, blown spleen kind of thing -- but, you know, understated.

I won't repeat what everyone else has said, but I applaud your, "calling it a day". Technique, progression, what-have-you aside -- only you know yourself. It is often better to live to ride another day. Any significant (I won't say "major") injury I've ever sustained was on that, "I'll do just one more" run.

:eusa_clap:


----------



## poutanen

XxSnowbunnyxX said:


> Also, one thing that my boyfriend (snowboarder or 10 years) says is, "If you're not falling, then you're not doing it right" meaning learning... if you're not falling then you're not trying because falling helps you realize what NOT to do :dizzy:


As a 21 year boarder this is true forever... I've said it many times on this forum but I fall EVERY DAY. Maybe one day I'll reach the point that I feel like just cruising around sightseeing on the blues and greens but until I'm 70 I don't see that happening!!!

Push yourself every day you're on your board, scare yourself a little, adrenaline is a beautiful thing to have coursing through your veins! Just make sure to scare yourself within reason. :laugh:


----------



## XxSnowbunnyxX

snowklinger said:


> Getting out on a softer day can help.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Definitely. Going when the snow is hard sucks for falling, plus I feel it's harder to control your board. Don't want the snow too soft either, but a well groomed trail is greatness


----------



## XxSnowbunnyxX

I failed at quoting


----------



## poutanen

XxSnowbunnyxX said:


> I failed at quoting


lol... You're missing the "[/" before the last "QUOTE]"


----------



## raven159

Lots of good advice here. As someone said earlier, "Don't take it so seriously and over think it." I've been teaching two friends lately and their progress after two sessions has been impressive. One is a longboarder and the other is completely new to board sports. The best piece of advice I've given them is "really try to relax and not try to force things to happen". Relax your legs so that you can feel the smoothness of transitioning from heelside to toeside. Bend your knees comfortably and lightening your weight on your board by sucking your legs upward into your body as you're initiating those transitions. Don't ride like you're preparing to fall because this is often a self-fulfilling prophecy. Stick with it and smile & laugh a lot. It's supposed to be fun.


----------



## Consonantal

Your story pretty much sounds like everyone that's ever started snowboarding. 

At this point, there's not much advice to give besides doing it more often. 

Most of newer riders and a couple of my friends that started out snowboarding had the same problems. I'm not very good myself but I did notice that they were all not bending their legs and generally looked very tense. 

So bend your legs and keep a good posture! Don't lean over and when you start acquainting yourself with your balance, keep your hands (especially your back hand) at your side or over your tail. I see so many retards flying down the mountain with one arm sticking out and they're leaning over just about ready to wipe out.


----------



## XxSnowbunnyxX

poutanen said:


> lol... You're missing the "[/" before the last "QUOTE]"


lol I thought I was all slick, deleting stuff so as to only quote what I wanted, but I deleted too much :3tens:


----------



## XxSnowbunnyxX

poutanen said:


> As a 21 year boarder this is true forever... I've said it many times on this forum but I fall EVERY DAY. Maybe one day I'll reach the point that I feel like just cruising around sightseeing on the blues and greens but until I'm 70 I don't see that happening!!!
> 
> Push yourself every day you're on your board, scare yourself a little, adrenaline is a beautiful thing to have coursing through your veins! Just make sure to scare yourself within reason. :laugh:


21 years, nice! :bowdown:


----------



## nread

sangsters said:


> I won't repeat what everyone else has said, but I applaud your, "calling it a day". Technique, progression, what-have-you aside -- only you know yourself. It is often better to live to ride another day. Any significant (I won't say "major") injury I've ever sustained was on that, "I'll do just one more" run.
> 
> :eusa_clap:


Ditto. I'm a board newb too, so take it for what it's worth, but as an active weightlifter and generally active person I can tell you to _*never underestimate the importance of rest.*_ In the gym, you can get to a point where you are just overtraining and do more harm than good. I wonder: how long can you push yourself on the slopes before you're having to fight your fatigued, slow to respond, lactic acid laden, stiff and unresponsive muscle fibers? Sometimes it's just better to give yourself a few days of rest. Who knows, you might get back on the slopes and find that you were in your own way and a little rest gave everything you learned time to simmer.


----------



## raven159

nread said:


> Ditto. I'm a board newb too, so take it for what it's worth, but as an active weightlifter and generally active person I can tell you to _*never underestimate the importance of rest.*_ In the gym, you can get to a point where you are just overtraining and do more harm than good. I wonder: how long can you push yourself on the slopes before you're having to fight your fatigued, slow to respond, lactic acid laden, stiff and unresponsive muscle fibers? Sometimes it's just better to give yourself a few days of rest. Who knows, you might get back on the slopes and find that you were in your own way and a little rest gave everything you learned time to simmer.


As you become accustomed to the physical demands of snowboarding on a regular basis, your body will become stronger and the muscles used will adapt. Be patient, stretch, jump in the hot tub during the evening and before you know it, your body will no longer ache or feel sore from the activity. If you take long lay offs and then try to do 2-3 consecutive days of hard riding, your body will have to go through the whole process again and DOMS (delayed onset of muscle soreness) will set in again. Enyoy and have fun!


----------



## Varza

raven159 said:


> As you become accustomed to the physical demands of snowboarding on a regular basis, your body will become stronger and the muscles used will adapt. Be patient, stretch, jump in the hot tub during the evening and before you know it, your body will no longer ache or feel sore from the activity. *If you take long lay offs and then try to do 2-3 consecutive days of hard riding, your body will have to go through the whole process again and DOMS (delayed onset of muscle soreness) will set in again.* Enyoy and have fun!


Well going several times a week like I practice my other sports (indoors) would be very nice, but there is no way I could get away with doing that and still be able to eat and get any work done! Is there any hope for those of us who can only go "sometimes"? 

BTW Snowolf, you are the awesomeness! You've been helping me indirectly too. I also have a severe edge catching problem :laugh:


----------



## raven159

Varza said:


> ....there is no way I could get away with doing that and still be able to eat and get any work done! Is there any hope for those of us who can only go "sometimes"?



I've only been able to go once a week lately due to my work schedule and other personal commitments. Many years ago, I was able to go 3 times a week. It sucks when "life" interferes but if you want to get better and enable your muscles to adapt to the load, you need to increase your frequency.


----------



## cozmo

raven159 said:


> I've only been able to go once a week lately due to my work schedule and other personal commitments. Many years ago, I was able to go 3 times a week. It sucks when "life" interferes but if you want to get better and enable your muscles to adapt to the load, you need to increase your frequency.


Most of us in Europe (Holland) go one week a year if lucky. It's a 12 hr drive.


----------



## t21

patience grasshopper,it will come. just keep at it but not overthink it.


----------



## tigre

The importance of relaxing and remembering to have fun is absolutely true. If I'm worried about doing everything right or psyching myself out because it's steeper than I'm really comfortable with, I'll wipe out all over the place (mostly because stressing out leads me to keeping my knees too straight). As soon as I relax and remember why I'm doing this in the first place, everything becomes much more fluid and I gain a lot more confidence.


----------



## NewbALewb

NewbALewb said:


> Hey whats up everyone !
> 
> I just got back from a snowboarding trip, and I am really not impressed with my performance.
> 
> First day private lessons we only were able to cover falling leaf, but the instructor had me doing length traverses ? He had me go from one side of the slope to the other side of the slope while side slipping I think. At the very end of the lesson i was side slipping on my heel edge, pointing the board down the slope, and switching to my toe edge, but I couldn't do it quickly. " I basically already knew how to do this thanks to Snowolf"
> 
> Second day the first 2 runs felt as if I had retained little of the previous days lessons. I was doing slow 360's at the top of the slope, because i was basically out of control, I am not 100% sure if it was something to do with my flow bindings or not.
> 
> After the first 2 runs i was warmed up, and controlling the board was a lot easier. Hit a green run, which totally cramped up both of my feet, because i was sticking to my toe edge, but i couldn't link turns, I could point the board straight down the slope, but was unable to bleed off my speed unless I was basically side slipping down; slowly coming to a stand still, then i could change edges, and go right back to full bore down the hill, and then back to sideslipping.
> 
> Everytime that I would full bore down the hill, I would go toe edge, aggressively push my knee down, but the board wouldn't dig in hard enough to make my turning feel agile. I would slightly veer off to the right, which freaked me out a little because of the speed i was picking up, so then i would lift my rear foot up to force my board to turn side ways, and side slip down the slope . I never caught an edge, but if the board wasn't turning slowly it was standing nearly vertical on the slope, and my edge would cut 1-2 inches into the slope. It was like my edge cut into the slope while i was turning, which made me turn really well, but in turn made me lose my balance, and i would slide out. The best way i can describe it is that my edge was cutting into the slope like a knife into cheese lol, and I would only leave a narrow incision where my edge cut in.
> 
> Had i taken 1 on 1 private lessons , I know that I would have learned a lot more, but we had a group private lesson, and some of the others were having a harder time than I was the first day, which limited my progression.
> 
> I didn't have trouble getting on / off any of the lifts, but skating isn't my strong suite at all. If I am not hanging my toe off far enough, than I was hanging it off too much kind of thing. " Thanks for the video Snowolf"
> 
> Roughly 6 hours into the second day I was getting sore, and sloppy with my boarding. I was catching edges due to being too tired to fully move the board around. So I decided to call it a day, and a weekend.
> 
> I am amazed that wake boarding didn't help out as much as i thought it would. I think wake boarding was a lot easier to figure out.
> 
> I think that my flow's were just too much machine for me. I had to readjust them every few runs because my ratchet strap kept flipping up, and when i got to the top i would push it back down, so it would gradually tighten over a few runs, forcing me to readjust it, and changing the way they felt. I am not positive that i have the high back adjusted to the right place, or a place that would be beneficial for my progression.
> 
> 
> Definitely hooked, but being out off the bunny slope made me feel as if i was danger to anyone behind me, because at any second I could wipe out; slide out; catch an edge, or just completely apply the brakes. Not being able to link turns, or able to be half as fast as the other people blazing by me made me lose a lot of confidence in my newly acquired skills.
> 
> Sorry to write a book but is this normal ? Has anyone else had the same experience as I did the first time they went out ? I will be going again in roughly a month, and I plan on taking 1 on 1 private lessons the first day, also replacing my flows with traditional bindings until I atleast have 20 days on the snow.
> 
> Please let know if it sounds like i was doing something i shouldnt have been doing, or what your first experience snowboarding was like. Thanks =D



So I know why I started having problem controlling my board.......

The screws on my flow highbacks loosened up after that first day riding; so my highbacks were sliding back and forth.... I know everything was set up before we left, but after riding I never checked my bindings until i pulled my board out a couple weeks ago... MAKES PERFECT SENSE! Damn, Im glad they didnt come out all the way...


----------



## slyder

Glad to see it was the OP'er reviving this thread not like that ever bothered me. 

Ya I check over our gear nearly weekly. You never know what is loose or broken. 

Have you gotten out this year yet? Go any better?


----------



## Assassin

I'm going to agree with making sure you have fun wherever or whatever you are doing. If you don't you will slowly see yourself going out less and less. I went out the first time and fell 50+ times in a total distance of 200 feet. And laughed almost everytime cause I could see and feel it happen. Next trip I'm going to try and get 2 runs down the hill lmao


----------



## NewbALewb

haha no not yet.. Might go this weekend, maybe next. Have a family trip planned for late feb though.... 

Sry I had to revive it. Once I discovered the loose screws I was like " oooohhhhh thats why! "

Im too poor to snowboard a lot.,... I could plan weekend trips to redriver or taos, but colorado is just too far to drive... Once i pay for lodging / gas / private lessons / lift tickets / food I realize I have spend quite a bit of money.


----------



## snowklinger

this thread is all kinds of retarded. fun!


----------



## NewbALewb

snowklinger said:


> this thread is all kinds of retarded. fun!


awww y the hate


----------



## snowklinger

NewbALewb said:


> awww y the hate


whos hatin? 

I said fun!


----------



## NewbALewb

snowklinger said:


> whos hatin?
> 
> I said fun!


Oh I thought you were being mean. <3


----------



## Weezy32

I have been 4 times 

I totally agree if you are falling you are learning! 

I went yesturday and while i could have easily rushed through green at 100mph (ok exagerating) without falling i focused on learning linking turns and slowing down. I fell like 50 times and loved every bit of it but that feeling when you actually see yourself IMPROVE is awesome. 


Also after being there for 6-7 hrs i too realized that my legs were just getting too tired and i didnt have the power to steer anymore so i called it quits.


Here is my question though... i am having trouble with heelside. Even if i am wearing regular shoes i step on my toes and its natural i can easily do it but if i try to get on my heels its awkward and i almost have to push my ass out to do it. No wonder i am having issues with heelside right? Anyway to improve this?


----------



## LuckyRVA

t21 said:


> patience grasshopper,it will come. just keep at it but not overthink it.


I think OP has plenty of patience. He's now riding for the first time and has join date from 2011. :icon_scratch:


----------



## Logan14

Weezy32 said:


> Here is my question though... i am having trouble with heelside. Even if i am wearing regular shoes i step on my toes and its natural i can easily do it but if i try to get on my heels its awkward and i almost have to push my ass out to do it. No wonder i am having issues with heelside right? Anyway to improve this?


I was taught a trick (by a French instructor, I think) whereby you don't tip your feet the same way when you turn. So if I were turning toeside, I'd push my toes on my front front down and lift my toes on my back foot up (or, dig my heel in) and the opposite for backside. This is only for the initiation of the turn though, so about half way through the turn, you'd move both feet onto the same side (i.e for a frontside turn, my back foot would swap from heel to toe half way through the turn). This helped me incredibly with initiating turns, so thought I'd share it. What I'm saying may not be clear and it's certainly easier to describe in person.


----------



## stan_darsh

NewbALewb said:


> haha no not yet.. Might go this weekend, maybe next. Have a family trip planned for late feb though....
> 
> Sry I had to revive it. Once I discovered the loose screws I was like " oooohhhhh thats why! "
> 
> Im too poor to snowboard a lot.,... I could plan weekend trips to redriver or taos, but colorado is just too far to drive... Once i pay for lodging / gas / private lessons / lift tickets / food I realize I have spend quite a bit of money.


since you are still learning and i'm assuming you are in the NM area, and trying to save some cash, you might want to check out sipapu. they have some deals where $44 lift ticket gets you a hotel room too... and also some good lesson/lift ticket packages. it's a really fun mountain to ride and one of my favorites as it's rarely crowded.

just an fyi - could maybe enable you to get out more and learn quickly this year


----------



## speedjason

ok I am just gonna say. practice but also know what you are doing. bad habits are called bad habits for a reason. endlessly trying with the wrong techniques expecting different result is called insanity.
a couple of things noobs always do is sitting in the back seat" too much weight on their back foot. it causes spinning out .
second thing is not bending knees enough causing loss of balance.
then you pressuring the edge you trying to turn on but forgot to lift the other edge up to utilize the side cut is also the problem. practice more even at home, practice your body movement, experience how the weight is transferred from side to side and front to back.


----------

